# Do any of you sell your speakers?



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry for a strange first post but I've been searching around and can't find an answer. I was curious if any of you that make your own speakers sell them (and make a profit  ). Is it possible to do that in such a congested market? It seems like there are tons of places that sell them. Or is it all for hobby? Thanks.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to HTS!

Hobby only, though I have made stuff for friends and family. Seems to me like it wouldn't be worth the trouble to try to make money in DIY.


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

You can't really sell them and make a profit unless you're world class cabinet maker and/or speaker engineer. 

I've sold a few to friends, got a few bucks to spend on more drivers.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I have not started building any yet, but I imagine I would take the same approach as the guys above - either give them to family / friends or sell them to fund the next project.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I have made countless numbers of speakers over the years. Some I give away, some sold to friends for the cost of the parts and a few very high end ones sold for profit. Mainly I build them because I like wood working and audio.


----------



## devinkato (Sep 6, 2011)

Same - If I sell a speaker for the cost of materials/parts, I consider it a win. The moment when you complete a build, then crank up the music to get that first listen... It's an addicting drug.


----------



## dusnoetos (Jun 1, 2010)

I have never sold a built from scratch speaker.... But I have gotten, old, busted, dry-rotted, etc, speakers fixed them up and sold them locally. I have also made a few bones replacing surrounds for some people. 

craigslist and local classifieds is a good place to sell stuff. BUT do not expect to make it rich. but as a "hobby Job" it can be fun and possibly profitable.

Since I am a dumpster diver (and proud of it) I often find discarded speakers (computers, amps etc) that are totally usable and repairable. So after I fix them to sell I am often making 80% to 100% profit.


----------



## dusnoetos (Jun 1, 2010)

devinkato said:


> Same - If I sell a speaker for the cost of materials/parts, I consider it a win. The moment when you complete a build, then crank up the music to get that first listen... _It's an addicting drug_.


Addicting is not a strong enough term....:R


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

dusnoetos said:


> I have never sold a built from scratch speaker.... But I have gotten, old, busted, dry-rotted, etc, speakers fixed them up and sold them locally. I have also made a few bones replacing surrounds for some people.
> 
> craigslist and local classifieds is a good place to sell stuff. BUT do not expect to make it rich. but as a "hobby Job" it can be fun and possibly profitable.
> 
> Since I am a dumpster diver (and proud of it) I often find discarded speakers (computers, amps etc) that are totally usable and repairable. So after I fix them to sell I am often making 80% to 100% profit.


Can you give an example? Very interested.


----------



## dusnoetos (Jun 1, 2010)

Well,,,,,
I once got a set of Advent Baby 2's. The surrounds were gone. I replaced the surrounds with a kit from Parts express, (about $25) re-oiled the cabnents. 
And I was able to sell them on Craigslist for $75 $50 profit.


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

dusnoetos said:


> Well,,,,,
> I once got a set of Advent Baby 2's. The surrounds were gone. I replaced the surrounds with a kit from Parts express, (about $25) re-oiled the cabnents.
> And I was able to sell them on Craigslist for $75 $50 profit.


Maybe I should put out an ad for broken speakers. What would you recommend for the "cutoff"? In other words, what would be speakers I should just leave alone (brand, condition, age)? I mean how do I know it is worth fooling with? I appreciate your help.


----------



## dusnoetos (Jun 1, 2010)

It all depends on your ability of fixing speakers. 

Also, some people want cheap speakers. I once sold a guy some ugly low quality speakers and a cheap amp so he could use them out in the muck for duck hunting. - use the speakers to play duck calls.


My self i will nab up just about any thing. Even if a "find" cant be fixed and sold in and of its self - it may be able to be parted out and used in repairing something else. There is no magical formula , just a lot of trial and error (lots of error)


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

goodears said:


> Maybe I should put out an ad for broken speakers. What would you recommend for the "cutoff"? In other words, what would be speakers I should just leave alone (brand, condition, age)? I mean how do I know it is worth fooling with? I appreciate your help.


All I ever see is stuff in Goodwill from RCA and Audiovox, nothing good and plastic enclosures. But can those be turned into anything good or just leave them alone? Do you just get speakers in wood enclosures? I also have seen older ones there Technics, JVC, others. They were wood enclosures.


----------



## dusnoetos (Jun 1, 2010)

Anything in a solid wood enclosure is generally an OK bet. Any wooden enclosure can be reinforced with bracing. Except for a few rare exceptions, plastic speaker enclosures are stuff to avoid. Metal enclosures are good to grab. 
Stuff from Technics, JVC, KLH, is good to grab. Although most of the cabinets need some serous bracing - but when done right an old boomy cabinet can sound nice and tight. Stuff from the 70's and 80's can be very popular. Any old school Radio Shack (Realistic brand) stuff is always desirable. Advent is an other "older" brand to look out for. 
If you ever have a question about a particular item, feel free to shoot me a PM. I am not an expert but i will gladly share my knowledge


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

dusnoetos said:


> Anything in a solid wood enclosure is generally an OK bet. Any wooden enclosure can be reinforced with bracing. Except for a few rare exceptions, plastic speaker enclosures are stuff to avoid. Metal enclosures are good to grab.
> Stuff from Technics, JVC, KLH, is good to grab. Although most of the cabinets need some serous bracing - but when done right an old boomy cabinet can sound nice and tight. Stuff from the 70's and 80's can be very popular. Any old school Radio Shack (Realistic brand) stuff is always desirable. Advent is an other "older" brand to look out for.
> If you ever have a question about a particular item, feel free to shoot me a PM. I am not an expert but i will gladly share my knowledge


I think I have to have so many posts to PM you, so I'll have to get back but thank you. I do wish I knew what one would do to an older wooden speaker like those oldies at the thrift store though...Maybe you have a link?


----------

